# Homepage tauglich für alle Browser machen!



## disear (4. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe eine Frage, gibt es ein Programm, dass den Code nach Fehlern überprüft, bzw. nach tags sucht, die für einige Browsern nicht darstellbar sind
falls es kein Programm gibt, wie macht Ihr eure Homepage kompatibel mit allen Browsern? Mit pröbeln oder gibt es ganz konkrete Tipps

greetz
Disear


----------



## Gumbo (4. April 2005)

Bei der heutigen Entwicklung von Browsern halten sich die Entwickler größtenteils an die Empfehlungen und Standards des W3C.

Möchtest du eine Webseite gegen die derzeitigen Standards des W3C prüfen, bietet es unter anderem einen Markup- und ein CSS-Validierungsservice an.

Entspricht eine Webseite den Web-Standards, kannst du mit gewisser Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass sie auf den unterschiedlichen Browsern gleich bzw. ähnlich dargestellt wird.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Entspricht eine Webseite den Web-Standards, kannst du mit gewisser Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass sie auf den unterschiedlichen Browsern gleich bzw. ähnlich dargestellt wird.


Vom Internet Explorer mal abgesehen. 
Der hat ein paar "kleine" Problemchen mit CSS.


----------



## Gumbo (4. April 2005)

Das Problemchen des Internet Explorers besteht darin, dass er manche Aspekte von CSS, so beispielsweise das Box-Modell, anders interpretiert als die übrigen Browser – und das W3C.


Eigentlich komisch, obwohl der Internet Explorer 5.0 der erste Browser mit CSS-Unterstützung war. Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass er seit 2001 nicht weiterentwickelt wurde, sondern nur Sicherheitslücken gestopft wurden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass er seit 2001 nicht weiterentwickelt wurde, sondern nur Sicherheitslücken gestopft wurden.


Und das auch nicht gerade effektiv. 
Ich weiss nicht, wenn die Microsoft-Jungs von Sicherheit reden ist das irgendwie immer so als wuerde ein Holzfaeller vom Programmieren sprechen.


----------



## redlama (5. April 2005)

Hi!

Ich vermute mal, dass Du mit "pröbeln" probieren meinst!?
Das solltest Du natürlich auch machen.
Wie bereits erwähnt wurde, solltest Du Deine Seite W3C valide gestalten. Ich test meine Seiten dann aber immer nochmal in einigen Browsern (IE, Firefox, Netscape, Opera, Mozilla). Da kann ich dann sehen, ob die Browser es gleich (oder zumindest sehr ähnlich) darstellen. 

redlama


----------



## Leola13 (5. April 2005)

Hai,

überigens "testen mit allen Browsern",  ich hatte mal einen link zu einer Seite (mit Anmeldung) auf der mit ca. 10 verschiedenen Browsern die HP grafisch dargestellt war.

Kennt jemand diese Seite oder hat den link ? Ich finde die Seite nicht mehr wieder.   

Ciao Stefan


----------



## hanzen (5. April 2005)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hai,
> ...ich hatte mal einen link zu einer Seite (mit Anmeldung)...


Ich kenne nur icapture. Da wird aber nur der Safari angezeigt, wenn überhaupt, weil die Seite anscheinend immer total überlastet ist.

Hoanzl


----------

